# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  απομακρυσμενος ελεγχος διακοπτη υπολογιστη (on/off)

## fotisVr

γεια σας. ξερετε πως μπορω να ελεγχω το διακοπτη του υπολογιστη μου απομακρυσμενα(πχ απο αλλη πολη). υπαρχει καποια συσκευη?
ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

Δες για WOL (wake on lan) για το άναμμα.
Για σβήσιμο με remote desktop δίνεις την εντολή.

----------


## fotisVr

ο υπολογιστης που θελω να ανοιγω ειναι στην περιπτωση που κρασαρει. οποτε ουτε απο remote desktop μπορω να μπω, ουτε το wol δεν κανει. εκει πρεπει να χειριζομαι το switch.

----------


## lepouras

μήπως τότε να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο?

https://www.banggood.com/es/SONOFF-1...YaAhauEALw_wcB

https://www.banggood.com/es/DIY-Wi-F...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## nestoras

Αν δεν υπαρχει προσβαση στο διαδικτυο τοτε θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις το δικτυο κινητης τηλεφωνιας για να ελεγξεις τον διακοπτη σου.

Μια αλλη λυση ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα τοπικο watchdog που θα λαμβανει πχ σηματα τυπου "οκ" απο τη σειριακη του υπολογιστη κι αν δεν τα λαβει εντος προκαθορισμενου χρονικου ορίου θα κανει reset τον υπολογιστη. 

Νομιζω οτι η υλοποιηση μπορει να γινει πολυ ευκολα με πλατφορμα "arduino".

----------


## fotisVr

> μήπως τότε να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο?
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/es/SONOFF-1...YaAhauEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/es/DIY-Wi-F...r_warehouse=CN



αυτο λειτουργει μονο με wifi?  θα κανει για υπολογιστη? τι εννοω...., αν οταν του δινω σημα να συνδεσει τα καλωδια(δηλ διακοπτη) θα λειτουργει σαν button ή θα τα κραταει ενομενα σαν διακοπτης? γιατι αμα λειτουργει σαν διακοπτης θα υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## fotisVr

> Αν δεν υπαρχει προσβαση στο διαδικτυο τοτε θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις το δικτυο κινητης τηλεφωνιας για να ελεγξεις τον διακοπτη σου.
> 
> Μια αλλη λυση ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα τοπικο watchdog που θα λαμβανει πχ σηματα τυπου "οκ" απο τη σειριακη του υπολογιστη κι αν δεν τα λαβει εντος προκαθορισμενου χρονικου ορίου θα κανει reset τον υπολογιστη. 
> 
> Νομιζω οτι η υλοποιηση μπορει να γινει πολυ ευκολα με πλατφορμα "arduino".



ναι θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο με sim. αλλα να το φτιαξω δν νομιζω...υπαρχει κατι ετοιμο?

----------


## klik

Η πιο σωστή λύση είναι να επισκευάσεις τον υπολογιστή να μην κολά.


Εναλλακτικά: ο υπολογιστής όταν κολλά παγώνει δεν κουνιέται ούτε το ποντίκι, ούτε γραφοδιαβάζει στο δίσκο; 
αν ναι, τότε ένας watchdog timer (π.χ. με cd4060 ή cd4040) που να κάνει reset τον υπολογιστή, εκτός αν λάβει pulse (μέσω κάποιου flip flop ή ακόμα και με έναν πυκνωτή σε σειρά με την ε'ισοδο ενός schmitt trigger) από το hard disk led.

----------


## nestoras

> ναι θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο με sim. αλλα να το φτιαξω δν νομιζω...υπαρχει κατι ετοιμο?



Με αυτο μπορεις να κανεις σιγουρα τη δουλεια σου:

https://www.hellasdigital.gr/surveil...-communicator/

Ισως ειναι λιγο overqualified για τη δουλεια που το θες αλλα ξερω οτι δουλευει αξιοπιστα γι'αυτο στο προτεινω. Ισως καποιος συναδελφος εχει καμια πιο φθηνη προταση.

----------


## johann

> ναι θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο με sim. αλλα να το φτιαξω δν νομιζω...υπαρχει κατι ετοιμο?





υπαρχει

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sono...ceBeautifyAB=0

----------


## kioan

Υπάρχουν και έτοιμοι watchdog timers που συνδέονται σε USB θύρα. Μέσω software ανανεώνεται ο χρόνος του μετρητή. Αν το πρόγραμμα κολλήσει, μέσω ρελέ βραχυκυκλώνει τα reset pins στην μητρική.

----------

nestoras (16-02-18)

----------


## fotisVr

σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

